

Don’t Make The Same Mistakes As Bit.ly and Tr.im (running a URL shortener) - dredge
http://www.davidnaylor.co.uk/dont-make-the-same-mistakes-as-bit-ly-and-tr-im.html

======
kungfooey
The headline is a little misleading. This seems to be more about making sure
you're aware of the problems that occur when you allow users to have vanity
URLs.

------
buugs
Running a url shortener: please don't make one we do not need any more.

